# Guest speaker for the October 11th meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Associatio



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The guest speaker for the October 11th Meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association will be Warren Turner of the National Striped Bass Association.

On October 8th and 9th, the HRFA is hosting its third Annual Striped Bass and Bluefish Tournament. This year we have additional support for our tournament from the NSBA (National Striped Bass Association). This is an organization that for the last four years has successfully host fresh water catch and release striped bass tournaments through the Eastern United States.

They are now expanding their tournament trail into the saltwater arena and that's where our October guest speaker is coming from. His name is Warren Turner and he is the President and Founder of the NSBA. He would like to give us some insight to his organization, their tournament trail, Striped Bass magazine, live weigh in, and release Striped Bass tournaments and NSBA Tournament Partnership.

Again, the October 11th meeting of the HRFA, starting at 7:45 PM, will have Warren Turner from the NSBA as a guest speaker. Everyone is welcome to attend this meeting. A $2.00 donation is requested for non members who attend. The meeting is held on the second floor of the Ridgefield Park Elks Lodge. Corner of Spruce and Cedar streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ. For more information, directions and a one time free pass, go to www.hrfa.us.


----------

